# X-Com: Enemy Unknown Demo bei Steam



## Saotendo (25. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


ab heute gibt´s bei Steam die X-Com: Enemy Unkown Demo zum runterladen.
Es sind knapp 6 GB.

Bin derzeit noch am runterladen, deswegen kann ich noch nicht sagen was man in der Demo alles machen kann.
Ich denke mal das man entweder ein Turorial oder eine kleine Mission spielen wird.


----------



## Saotendo (25. September 2012)

So der Download ist beendet und ich habe mal einen Blick reingeworfen.

Es sind 2 Turorial Missionen die einem mit der Steuerung der Einheiten vertraut macht.
In der 1. Mission bekommt man noch genau gesagt was man zu tun hat und in der 2. Mission kann man 
nach 1-2 Runden selbst entscheiden was man machen möchte.

Ein paar Sachen die mir aufgefallen sind:

1. In der ersten Mission ist man in München. Aber auf den Kennzeichen der Autos steht "SB" ^^
2. Man kann in der PC Version auch mit dem X-Box 360 Controller spielen (Optionsmenü)
3. Die Soldaten können Türen eintreten oder durch Fenster springen. Man kann Türen aber auch leise aufmachen, damit die Aliens nichts merken.
	Es ist auch mögich die Tür einzutreten und direkt das Feuer zu eröffnen.
	Bei kleineren Gebäuden kann man auf´s Dach klettern.
4. Die Soldaten können besser ziehlen als im ersten Teil. 
	Ich erinnere mich noch an Missionen wo ein Alien 3 Felder weit weg stand und der Soldat hat 2 mal daneben geschossen. 
5. Die Sprecher sind nicht immer Lippensynkron, aber das liegt ggf. noch daran das es eine Demo ist.
6. Das Land in dem ich eine Basis baue gibt mir einen Bonus.
	Nordamerika: Flugzeuge und Flugzeugbewaffnung kosten 50% weniger
	Europa: Labore und Werkstätten kosten 50% weniger beim Bau und Unterhalt
    Andere Länder konnte ich nicht auswählen.
7. Wenn man mehrere Labore nebeneinander baut gibt´s einen Verbundsbonus.
	Das heißt die Forschungen sind schneller fertig.
8. Ich bereue meine Vorbestellung nicht!


Laut PC Games soll die Demo bei einigen Probleme verursachen. Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bei mir lief die Demo ohne Probleme.

AMD Phenom 9850 (4x 2,5 Ghz)
4 GB Ram (1.066 Mhz)
GeForce GTX 580 Ti
Win 7 64Bit

Alle Details auf Max. und nicht ein Ruckler.


----------



## Knallfix (25. September 2012)

Die Renderfilmchen (Flug zum Einsatz und zurück) ruckeln deftigst 
Aber ansonsten macht es einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2012)

Ah cool hast Du das hier gepostet, werds mir heute Abend auch anschauen. Ich hab Terror from the Deep und Enemy Unknown unzählige Male gespielt, da wollt ich das neue Spiel natürlich auch mal sehn  Aber ich hab bis jetzt noch befürchtet es könnte vielleicht nur ne billige Kopie eines der alten Spiele sein, in der wiedermal 2/3 rausgestrichen worden ist, wie mans aus anderen Spielen und Remake-Spielen ja kennt.


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

So ich hab die Demo jetzt auch durchgespielt. Leider ist sie kürzer als erwartet, aber ich fand sie so gut, dass ich kurz darauf das Spiel gleich im Presale gekauft hab  Jetzt heissts nur noch bis zum 11. Oktober warten...


----------



## dereineundderandere (10. Oktober 2012)

Einfach Hammer das Spiel ich kann seid gestern nicht die Finger von lassen 
An alle die das original kennen spielt auf klassisch sonst bekommt man schnell ein falschen Eindruck 
Auf normal kommt man sich zu sehr an die Hand genommen 
Ich Spiel Dan mal weiter


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2012)

Was hast Du denn für ne Version, dass Du das seit gestern schon spielen kannst? Ich hab die von Steam und da steht das ginge erst morgen.


----------



## dereineundderandere (10. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für ne Version, dass Du das seit gestern schon spielen kannst? Ich hab die von Steam und da steht das ginge erst morgen.



Ich hab mir eine USA ip gemacht da ist Release seid gestern 6 Uhr früh unsere zeit


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2012)

Ahso, schlauer Fuchs


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Bin ja auch alter XCOM: EU und TFTD-Fan (wobei mir EU besser gefallen hat). Daher bin ich natürlich auch an dem neuen XCOM interessiert und hab mir gestern paar Videos angeschaut. Aber kA ... Bin mir nicht sicher, ob dafür 50,- € gerechtfertigt sind.


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2012)

Als ich nur die Videos schaute, aber selbst die Demo noch nicht gespielt hatte war ich auch skeptisch, aber nach der Demo hab ichs mir gleich zugelegt ^^ Naja, wenn Du bis nächste Woche warten kannst, kann ich Dir meine persönlichen Eindrücke schildern Spectrumizer. International-Release ist ja erst morgen.


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bin ja auch alter XCOM: EU und TFTD-Fan (wobei mir EU besser gefallen hat). Daher bin ich natürlich auch an dem neuen XCOM interessiert und hab mir gestern paar Videos angeschaut. Aber kA ... Bin mir nicht sicher, ob dafür 50,- &#8364; gerechtfertigt sind.



Auch wenn ich damit n bissl Werbung mache ^^ Die Kollegen von PCGames haben 92% vergeben *g* und im Saturn-Deal gibts es als Download-Titel für 39,99 inkl. Civilization 5


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Gekauft ...


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2012)

Und in die Spielzeiterfassung gepresst *g*


----------



## spectrumizer (10. Oktober 2012)

Die lassen sich ja Zeit mit dem Key ... Wie kann das sein, so eine Frecheit, kein Key nach 5 Minuten in der eMail, Skandal, BILD ...


----------



## Lancegrim (11. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kenn die X Com Teile nicht, aber ich steh auf Rundenstrategie ala Heroes of M&M oder Fallout damals ect... 
Hab mir die Demo mal angeschaut, vor paar Tagen, und dann vorbestellt. Die Testvideos auf diversen Seiten versprechen auch viel Spaß.

Laut Amazon wurde meins heute versand, ich hoffe das kommt am 12ten rechzeitig, sonst war der Express Zuschlag wieder fürn Po, na mal schauen.

Mal schauen ob ich dann auch meinen Pre Order Key kriege...


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Oktober 2012)

Also nach über 7 Stunden zocken muss ich sagen: Wow, wirklich ein geiles XCOM-Revival! Richtig gut umgesetzt von den Jungs! Spannend, knifflig und öfters auch zum Haare ausreissen. Wie beim alten UFO / XCOM ...  ... Und das alte UFO-Feeling kommt auch auf - bei mir zumindest.

Gibt zwar n paar Macken, worüber ich mich bisschen ärgere, aber die kennt man teils auch aus den alten Games und damit kann man leben. Zum Beispiel: Zielen und treffen. Erlebt man so oft, dass die Soldaten vorbeischiessen, obwohl das weder logisch, noch menschlich, noch physikalisch, noch sonstwie möglich ist, in dem Fall NICHT zu treffen ...  ... Oder extremer Determinismus: Jeder, der früher UFO / XCOM gespielt hat, kennt es und macht es: Man speichert zu Beginn jeder Runde, um im Falle des Falles nochmal laden und ggf. 'ne andere Taktik anwenden zu können oder wenn man wirklich unbedingt einen Killshot braucht. Was bei UFO gut geklappt hat, scheint hier nicht zu klappen: Ob ein Soldat von seiner Position aus trifft oder nicht, scheint schon am Anfang der Runde bzw. nach der Bewegung fix festzustehen. Egal wie oft ich bisher in brenzligen Situationen neu geladen hab, um den "X-Ray" zu killen, IMMER hat der Schuss verfehlt.


----------



## Lancegrim (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt auch bischen rumgespielt damit. Die ersten Versuche hab ich glaub ich 4 mal neu angefangen weil schon in der ersten Mission einer gestorben is, damit war ich nicht zufrieden 

Bischen weiter gespielt, macht sehr viel Spaß, ist teilweise arg schwer und stellenweise einfach nur blöd. Ein Alien ist 3 Meter vor meinem Sniper, Trefferchance von 98% und der schießt vorbei. Meine Assault steht 20 Meter weg, hat ne Trefferchance von 25% und die killt den Gegner...

Oder ab und an schießen die Aliens durch 3 Deckungen über 2 Ebenen auf einer meiner Leute, der in ner ganzen Deckung hockt und treffen den. Die sehen den nichtmal, keinerlei Schusslinie, dennoch treffen die... Kapier ich stellenweise absolut nicht.


Aber Spaß machts, dennoch werd ich nochmal anfangen müssen, weil mir paar Bauentscheidungen nicht gefallen haben, mir sind so viele Länder aus der Council ausgestiegen weil ich einfach keine Sateliten hatte... Das muss ich nochmal machen... Aber is ja halb so wild, die Maps sind ja eh random generiert 


Nur was ich nicht ganz kapiere ist das mit dem Pre Order Pack, dieses Elite Soldier usw...
Ich seh davon nix, ich hab keinen klassischen X Com Soldaten irgendwo, und ich hab zwar die Option meine Soldaten umzufärben, aber ka ob das nicht auch im Standard so ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Oktober 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Oder ab und an schießen die Aliens durch 3 Deckungen über 2 Ebenen auf einer meiner Leute, der in ner ganzen Deckung hockt und treffen den. Die sehen den nichtmal, keinerlei Schusslinie, dennoch treffen die... Kapier ich stellenweise absolut nicht.


Ja, sowas meine ich. Aber wart's nur ab, wird noch besser.  Scheint auch Heavy-Aliens zu geben, die haben scheinbar 'ne 100% Trefferchance, egal wo die stehen ... 

Aber trotz solcher kleinen Macken: Das Spiel und die Ideen sind einfach gut umgesetzt.


----------



## Lancegrim (13. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja das stimmt. Ist verdammt lange her das mein Hirn gefordert wurde bei nem Game, also so richtig.

Schöne Dinge dabei, wie mit nem Heavy die Aliens in Deckung halten, Combat Scanner werfen ect ect, 2 Sniper auf Overwatch stehen zu haben is auch geil, die knallen fast alles weg 


Ich frag mich nur wo ich meinen "klassischen X Com Soldaten" finde. In nem anderen Forum hieß es da würde ne Mission kommen wo man den kriegt, ich hab bisher nix gesehen. Klar gabs Missionen wo es Soldaten als Belohnung gab, aber was wirklich besonderes, wie er ja in dem Pre Order Packet angepriesen wird, waren die nicht.


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiss nicht - mich hat die Demo nicht ueberzeugt. Selbst in den 2 Missionen fiel schon auf, dass da einige Sachen nicht mit rechten Dingen zugingen was die Vorbestimmtheit bestimmter Events anging und auch wie die Aliens zum Teil quer ueber die Karte meinen Soldaten in der Deckung anschiessen konnten. Ausserdem find ich den Schritt von Bewegungspunkten zu 2 Aktionen doof - da ist dann nix mit "In die leicht bessere Position bewegen (also z.B. 1 Kaestchen weiter) und dann schiessen" weil dafuer direkt eine Aktion draufgeht. Ebenso fallen dann Entscheidungen wie "ein paar mehr Punkte fuer Zielen investieren und sicher treffen" oder "schnell schiessen und nochmal schiessen" weg. Aergerlich auch, dass man nicht gezielt stehen oder knien kann und eine Einstellung wo man die Blickrichtung des Soldaten aendern konnte hatte ich auch nicht gefunden (wobei das wahrscheinlich eh nix ausmacht).

Ich denke ich werde mir das Spiel zulegen wenn es mal ins Steam-Angebot kommt. Christmas-Sale ist nicht mehr sooo weit


----------



## Lancegrim (14. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst dich doch bewegen und schießen.

Bewegen ist eine Aktion und schießen eine. Natürlich nur wenn du im normalen Bewegungsrahmen bleibst. Wenn du in den Gelben Bereich gehst, dann verbraucht er für die Bewegung 2 Punkte, is auch ganz logisch weil er weiter sprintet.

Ansonsten in den "Blauen ZOne" beim Bewegen kannste locker dich irgendwo hinbewegen und schießen. Außer mit dem Sniper, da nur wenn dus geskillt hast. Aber auch das macht Sinn, von wegen Vorbereiten auf den Schuss ect.


----------



## Ogil (14. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar. Was aber z.B. nicht geht ist ein Schritt vor aus der Deckung/um die Ecke -> schiessen -> zurueck in die Deckung oder weiter zur naechsten Deckung. Mit Bewegungspunkten war das durchaus moeglich, mit dem simplen "2 Aktionen" nicht.


----------



## Lancegrim (14. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ok, aber wenn du dich an den Rand von Deckungen stellst, schießt der durchaus um die Ecke..

Das von dir, geht mit z.b. dem Heavy. Der kann wenn er in Deckung is, feuern, und dann weiter zur nächsten Deckung.


Viel nervig find ich die Kamera in den Ufos, ich war jetzt in ein so nem gelandeten Großen Schiff, mit 3 Etagen, das war vielleicht nervig. Ich war in der untersten Ebene aber jedesmal beim Charakterwechsel hat die Kamera gewechselt auf Etage 3. Tierisch zum abgewöhnen...


Und mein Pre Order Pack hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden...


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht - mich hat die Demo nicht ueberzeugt. Selbst in den 2 Missionen fiel schon auf, dass da einige Sachen nicht mit rechten Dingen zugingen was die Vorbestimmtheit bestimmter Events anging und auch wie die Aliens zum Teil quer ueber die Karte meinen Soldaten in der Deckung anschiessen konnten. Ausserdem find ich den Schritt von Bewegungspunkten zu 2 Aktionen doof - da ist dann nix mit "In die leicht bessere Position bewegen (also z.B. 1 Kaestchen weiter) und dann schiessen" weil dafuer direkt eine Aktion draufgeht. Ebenso fallen dann Entscheidungen wie "ein paar mehr Punkte fuer Zielen investieren und sicher treffen" oder "schnell schiessen und nochmal schiessen" weg. Aergerlich auch, dass man nicht gezielt stehen oder knien kann und eine Einstellung wo man die Blickrichtung des Soldaten aendern konnte hatte ich auch nicht gefunden (wobei das wahrscheinlich eh nix ausmacht).
> 
> Ich denke ich werde mir das Spiel zulegen wenn es mal ins Steam-Angebot kommt. Christmas-Sale ist nicht mehr sooo weit


Ja, der übertriebene Determinismus ist nervig. Aber man gewöhnt sich dran und findet dann auch positive Dinge an der Sache. Denn wenn dein Soldat einmal trifft, trifft er beim nächsten Laden auch. So bin ich dazu übergegangen, zu schießen und wenn der Schuss verfehlt und wenn's wichtig war zu treffen -> neu laden, die Stellung wechseln oder Feldposten einnehmen.

Das mit den Aktionen finde ich auch gemischt. Auf der einen Seite waren die Zeiteinheiten bei UFO auf jeden Fall flexibler und man konnte damit mehr machen. Auf der anderen Seite waren sie aber auch nervig. So hatten zB generell schwere Einheiten mit Raketenwerfern am Anfang immer die wenigsten ZE, konnten sich kaum bewegen, geschweige denn bewegen und schießen und man musste sie erst im Laufe des Spiels "hochzüchten".
Auf der anderen Seite war's aber auch etwas "IMBA", dann im späten Spiel Soldaten mit (übertrieben gesagt) 200+ ZE zu haben, die quer über die Map rennen und im Solo-Rush erstmal die hälfte der Gegner umballern können. 

Später kannst du bei diversen Einheiten (Schwer / Sniper) auch Punkte skillen, wo ein Schuss deinen Zug nicht beendet. Das bringt dann nochmal 'nen guten Push, so dass du dann mit 2 Snipern im Idealfall 4 Aliens pro Runde killen kannst.

Was mir auch fehlt ist das "freie Schiessen". Konnte man bei UFO auch machen, einfach gegen 'ne Wand schießen, um die wegzuräumen oder mit dem IMBA Alien-Raketenwerfer 'ne Route bestücken, die quer durch den Alienbunker führte, um 'n Vieh zu killen, was irgendwo in 'ner Ecke hockt ...


----------



## dereineundderandere (15. Oktober 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Und mein Pre Order Pack hab ich auch noch nicht gefunden...



Das Elite Pack ist doch die Rüstung und Farb  Änderung das 
Findest du in der Kaserne Soldaden an klicken und Dan auf Individual 
Ganz unten die letzten  2 Zeilen 

Ps 
ich kann die Finger von dem Spiel nicht lassen 39 Std seid Dienstag gespielt


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Oktober 2012)

Das Elite Pack sollte aber auch einen extra Soldaten beinhalten und den vermisse ich bisher.


Ich hab jetzt fast 2 Stunden lang an einer Mission probiert und bin über sehr nervige Bugs gestolpert.

Zum einen hat mein Sniper auf einmal keinerlei Fähigkeiten mehr nutzen können, die hockte in Deckung, dann war meine Runde, und sie konnte nichts machen, außer sich eingraben. Keinen Schuss, sich nicht bewegen, kein Overwatch garnix. Kam jedesmal die Meldung das sie das nicht tun kann wenn sie sich bewegt habe. Dumm nur das sie a) sich nicht bewegt hat und b) ich sie so geskillt habe das sie schießen kann nachdem sie sich bewegt hat... Hat mir die Mission 2 mal versaut weil halt nix ging.

Und das schlimmste was mich an dem Spiel nervt ist die Sichtweite. Ich habs sooo oft gehabt das irgendwelche Gegner außerhalb meiner Sicht stehen, im Overwatch Modus und mir dann die Leute wegknallen. Die Mission wo ich jetzt 2 Stunden dran gehockt habe (x mal versucht) war ne VIP Extraction und bei 3 der Versuchen ist genau das passiert. Auf der anderen Seite der Brücke standen 3 Thin Mans im Overwatch, und haben mir den VIP weggeknallt. Die waren nicht zu sehen, da ich ja soweit nicht schauen kann, waren die im schwarzen Fog halt. Aber die haben scheinbar alles gesehen auf der Karte und dann auch gefeuert.
Ich hab kein Thema damit Gegner im Overwatch Modus zu haben, aber wenn die außerhalb der SIchtweite sind und ich als Spieler davon ausgehe das dort niemand ist, weil sie vorher nicht entdeckt wurden, is das einfach nur Scheisse.


Genauso die Defensive Art der Aliens nervt ein wenig, du kannst kaum Hinterhalte legen weil die Aliens sich halt nicht bewegen. Ich habs schon so oft gehabt, das ich mich gut positioniert hatte, und die Aliens auf dem Weg waren. Aber dann... Zug beendet. Die machen nix mehr, wenn meine Runde rum ist, steht da "Alien Activity" und ich bin wieder am Zug. Die Aliens haben garnix gemacht. Die lassen mich regelrecht in ne Falle laufen und man kann nix dagegen tun. Mein Rekord waren 22 Züge so, ohne das die sich auch nur einen Millimeter bewegt haben. 


Dazu die nervige Trefferchance... am Anfang fand ichs noch ok, aber inzwischen isses einfach nur dumm. Mein "Anführer" hat den Skill das sobald was sich in 4 Einheiten zu ihm bewegt, er schießt. Da springt ein Muton direkt ein Feld neben meinen Kerl, und der schießt. Und verfehlt... bei 100% Trefferchance die er geskillt hat auf so ne Entfernung... Der Alien geht 2 Schritte weiter dreht sich und flankiert meinen natürlich schön.



Und ein Riesen Mank ist das man wirklich überall merkt das es als Konsolengame programmiert wurde. Das hätte man deutlich besser machen können. Sowas muss im Jahr 2012 absolut nicht mehr sein.


Es is immernoch ein gutes Spiel, aber inzwischen bin ich der Meinung das man es aufgrund der Mankos hätte deutlich günstiger anbieten können.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Soooo letztes Wochenende wars endlich soweit und ich konnte mein XCom: Enemy Unknown endlich endlich endlich spielen  Mittlerweile bin ich auch kurz vor dem Ende des Spiels angelangt, drum kann ich gut mal ein ausschweifendes Feedback geben.

Ich hab XCOM: UFO Defense und XCOM: Terror from the Deep unzählige Male gespielt und hatte entsprechend hohe Erwartungen an das neue Enemy Unknown - Spiel. Auch alle möglichen und unmöglichen Adaptionen von den XCOM-Spielen kenne ich, ein paar davon spiele ich auch heute immer gern mal wieder, an andere denk ich nur mit Grauen zurück und verdränge sie wieder im unbekannten düsteren Teil meines Gehirns.
Wie gesagt, meine Anforderungen waren hoch und zu meinem Erstaunen wurden sie vollends erfüllt. Klar gibts den einen oder anderen Bug und diverse kleineren und grösseren Ungereimtheiten, aber das Spiel sieht aus wie XCOM, fühlt sich wie XCOM an und es steckt auch XCOM drin 

Positives:
- Der Spieleinstieg ist recht einfach gehalten. Man wird Schritt für Schritt ans Spiel rangeführt. Ich erinnere mich gut daran, wie ich vor vielen Jahren das erste Mal XCOM: Terror from the Deep spielte (ja ich spielte Terror from the Deep vor UFO Defense) und sicher zehn mal neu starten musste, bis ich überhaupt halbwegs verstanden hatte, wie das Spiel überhaupt funktioniert (die folgenden fünfzig Male, die ich pleite ging und/oder alle meine Soldaten verstorben waren und ich danach pleite ging betone ich hier nicht noch extra...vielleicht doch ). Das ist heute anders: Enemy Unknown macht im Spieleinstieg alles richtig und lange Zeit kann man gar nichts falsch machen.
- Der Spielverlauf ist zum Glück der selbe wie früher: Alien-Seek and Destroy, UFOs abschiessen und plündern, Zivilisten verteidigen, neu auch VIPs befreien und Bomben entschärfen, forschen, Gegenstände entwickeln, Basis ausbauen, technologischen Fortschritt erzielen, alles was man sich wünscht.
- Das rundenbasierte Kampfverhalten ist komplett rundenbasiert und nicht gemischt mit Echtzeit. Da die Maps recht klein gehalten sind, ist das so perfekt.
- Schwierigkeitsstufe: Über die Schwierigkeitsstufe kann ich noch nicht sooo viel sagen, d.h. über den normalen schon, denn den hab ich gespielt, die andern drei noch nicht (leicht, klassisch und unmöglich). Der normale Schwierigkeitsgrad dürfte für Neueinsteiger anfänglich ein Bisschen schwierig sein, bis sie das Spielprinzip verstanden haben, dann aber gut zu meistern sein. Für Profis ist er recht lange eher leicht, wird aber gegen Ende des Spiels doch noch recht knackig. Alles in allem finde ich, ist normal genug schwierig, dass man wirklich taktisch vorgehen muss, aber nicht zu schwer, so dass man nach ner Stunde wieder von vorne anfangen muss. Allerdings die grossen bösen Kampfroboter der Aliens sind irgendwie doch ein Bisschen übertrieben. Ich fürchte mich schon vor den anderen Schwierigkeitsstufen, wenn ich an diese Roboter denke... 
- Der Wissens-/Forschungsbaum ist gross genug, dass man ordentlich was zu forschen hat. Allerdings hätts meiner Meinung nach dann doch ein kleines Bisschen mehr sein dürfen. Vor allem die Waffenauswahl ist mir dann doch zu gering. Hat von Euch überhaupt jemand mal nen Laser gebaut? Ich nicht: zuerst keine Kohle und dann hatt ich schon Plasmawerfer...
- Alien-Übernahme, meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung! Was gibts Grossartigeres, als per Gedankenkontrolle nen Alien zu übernehmen, in den nächsten Raum in die Mitte der Aliens zu laufen und ne Aliengranate zu zünden? Nix! Das ist einfach fantastisch 
- Geld...was soll ich sagen? Grundsätzlich find ichs gut, wie sie das mit dem Geld geregelt haben. Es ist immernoch wie früher: Geld hat man einfach immer zu wenig ^^ Insofern muss man mit dem Budget auf den Dollar genau haushalten. Da man mittlerweile sogar Alien-Leichen für Weiterentwicklungen braucht, kann man auch nicht einfach alle Ausrüstung auf dem Schwarzmarkt verkaufen. Insofern find ichs super, wie das geregelt ist. ALLERDINGS gibts immernoch diese Situation, in der man plötzlich 1-2 Länder verliert, obwohl man gar keine Möglichkeit hatte, sie zu verteidigen. Das hat mich in den alten Spielen schon derbe aufgeregt, das ist heute immernoch so, das muss einfach echt nicht sein! Weitere Ausführungen folgen sogleich unter "Negatives".

Negatives:
- Länder/Finanzspritzen verlieren: Jeder, der die alten XCOM-Teile gespielt hat, kennts: Ab und zu springt ein Land ab, verbündet sich mit den Aliens, die Geldmittel fallen permanent aus und es gibt für den Rest des Spiels KEINE Möglichkeit mehr, die Kontrolle über das Land zurückzugewinnen. Schon bei den alten Teilen dachte ich mir jedes Mal, wenn das passierte "WARUM ZUM GEIER HABEN DIE DIESEN SCHROTT NUR SO INS SPIEL IMPLEMENTIERT????????????? FRAGEZEICHEN!!!???!!!????". Auch heute muss ich den Kopf schüttel und sagen "Das muss doch echt nicht sein!". Beispiel: Ich hatte das perfekte Spiel, jedes Ufo abgeschossen, jeden Einsatz erfolgreich beendet, keinen einzigen Soldaten verloren, jede Bombe entschärft, Zivilisten immer mit der Wertung "Gut" oder "Perfekt" befreit und endlich auch meine Soldaten nachgerüstet, so dass sie gegen die zunehmen schweren Aliens ankamen, doch was passierte? Plötzlich waren da keine kleinen und mittleren Ufos mehr. Von einem Einsatz zum nächsten war da plötzlich ein schweres Kriegsschiff, das grösste und schwerst bewaffnete Ufo, das es im Spiel gibt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich immernoch meine Standard-Jäger mit Standard-Bewaffnung. Selbst 4 Jäger nacheinander hatten überhaupt kein Brot gegen dieses Ding, natürlich nicht, denn eigentlich sollten diese Teile erst gegen Ende des Spiels kommen und nicht schon in der Mitte. Natürlich konnte ich das Ufo nicht aufhalten und was passierte? Es schoss mir den Satelliten über Nordamerika ab, den grössten Geldgeber im Spiel. Daraufhin kam gleich ein zweites schweres Kriegsschiff, das den Satelliten in Deutschland abschoss, den Geldgeber, den ich seit Anfang des Spiels hatte (hab mich für Europa entschieden wegen dem Forschungsbonus). Reaktion: Massenpanik in den USA und in Europa. Auf einen Schlag waren meine zwei wichtigsten Geldgeber weg und zwar UNWIDERBRINGLICH WEG. Ich hatte keine Möglichkeit mehr, irgendwas wieder gut zu machen. Lustigerweise hatte ich kurz vorher die verbesserten Satelliten erforscht, die ja eigentlich für die Aliens "schwerer zu entdecken" sein sollten...offenbar doch nicht...Das war soooo extrem ärgerlich. Naja, zum Glück ist es im heutigen Spiel immernoch gut möglich, das Spiel weiterzuspielen, wenn sowas passiert. In den alten Teilen wäre das ne absolute Katastrophe gewesen. Achja, irgendwie hab ich ja das Gefühl, das Spiel wollte sich an meiner perfekten Statistik rächen, denn bis zu einem seeeeeehr späten Zeitpunkt im Spiel kam kein einziges schweres Kriegsschiff mehr und als es dann wieder kam, hatte ich bereits die guten Jäger mit EMP-Waffen (den stärksten Jäger-Waffen im Spiel). Ich frage mich also, ob das vielleicht ein Bug war oder der seltsame Humor der Entwickler, mit dem der Spieler noch in der frühen Spielphase wenns rund läuft einfach mal ne grosse Runde zurückgeworfen werden soll...keine Ahnung. Aber der Witz an dieser Geschichte ist ja, dass das Ganze nicht verhinderbar war, da der Zufallsfaktor im Spiel sehr begrenzt ist...
- Zufallsfaktor: Tjaja, der Zufallsfaktor, wir kennen ihn noch von früher. Meiner Meinung nach ist er heute ähnlich schlecht implementiert wie früher. Es gibt gewisse Ereignisse, die passieren IMMER, egal wiviele tausend Mal man neu lädt. Andere Dinge hingegen sind völlig zufällig. Beispiel:
Die Maps sind immer zufällig generiert. Sollte man also auf ner ultimativ schlechten Karte mit abartig schwersten Bedingungen starten, in der gleich nach der ersten Ecke gröbste Roboter und Kampf-Mutanten à etwa 15 Stück stehn und man die Map gar nicht gewinnen kann (ist mir tatsächlich einmal passiert), kann man also die Geo-Karte neu laden, auf den Alien-Angriff warten und siehe da: Neu generierte Karte. Super! Leider sind die Ereignisse überhaupt nicht zufällig. Bei den beiden schweren Kriegsschiffen hätte ich ne Million mal neu laden können und sie wären trotzdem immer gekommen und hätten trotzdem immer die selben Satelliten erfolgreich abgeschossen. Das ist extrem enttäuschend. Sowas gabs schon früher (Angriffe auf Basen) und damals wars schon total daneben. Klar sollte man sich nicht durch permanentes Neuladen durchs Spiel mogeln können, aber dass die gleichen Ergeignisse an den gleichen Orten an den gleichen Daten immer vorkommen ist lächerlich. So konnte ich nämlich nem Angriff auch mal entgegen wirken, in dem ich einfach mal kurz 2 Jäger aus Europa nach Asien verschob und dann mit 4 Jägern gegen den Alien-Angriff kämpfen konnte, so dass das Raumschiff letztlich doch noch abstürzte...witzlos...Aber am Schlimmsten sind die festgelegten Treffer/Fehlschüsse der Soldaten!
- Zielen/Vorbeischiessen, das ewige Lied. In früheren Zeiten (also den Vorgängern) verhielt sich das Spiel in etwa so: 1/3 des Spiel lang schossen alle Soldaten immer daneben und es war eigentlich oft nur möglich ne Karte mit dem Einsatz der Handgranaten zu gewinnen, weil die Typen auch auf kurze Distanz einfach nix trafen. Die restlichen 2/3 des Spiels konnte man mit jedem Soldaten auch über 2 Bildschirme hinweg jeden Alien abschiessen und hatte völlig übermächtige Soldaten, so dass man sich ab und zu sogar langweilte. Heute ist das ein Bisschen anders: Hat man anfänglich noch ein Bisschen Trefferprobleme, kann man dies mit ordentlicher Taktik gut wieder wett machen. Sobald die Soldaten ein Bisschen aufgestiegen sind und spätestens wenn man Plasmawerfer hat, sind die Aliens grundsätzlich kein Problem mehr, ABER: Man kann auch mit dem absoluten UBER-IMBA-MUMBA-BUMBA-Soldaten auf maximaler Ausbildungsstufe und perfekten Psi-Kräften auf drei Felder Distanz immernoch REGELMÄSSIG danebenschiessen. Im Gegenzug dazu kann der Gegner auch mal hinter zwei Wänden, drei Etagen höher um fünf Ecken stehen und man trifft ihn trotzdem immernoch. Das Zielsystem muss echt überarbeitet werden! Grundsätzlich gilt: Steht Dein Soldat auf freier Fläche, trifft der Gegner GARANTIERT. Steht Dein Soldat hinter voller Deckung, trifft der Gegner NIE (ausser diesen krassen Dingern am Ende des Spiels, die sowieso immer alles treffen). Steht Dein Soldat hinter halber Deckung, ists Glücksspiel. Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis siehts jedoch so aus, dass nicht immer das Wand ist, was nach Wand aussieht. Auch durch ne geschlossene Tür kann man manchmal durchsehen und -schiessen und ne Ecke ist manchmal volle Deckung, manchmal halbe Deckung und manchmal gar keine Deckung. Wie das so richtig mit den Ecken funktioniert, da bin ich mir auch jetzt noch nicht so ganz sicher. Aber naja, mit alledem könnte man leben, wenn nicht gegen Ende des Spiels diese perfekten Kampmaschinen kombiniert mit perfekten Kampfrobotern kommen würden. Denn die Dinger treffen immer und entweder schiessen sie die Soldaten ins Koma oder sie töten sie - trotz fetter Rüstung. Diese Kampfroboter sind ja auch so ein Witz. Ich mein, die Scheiben sind ok, sie sind richtig hart und knackig, aber mit guter Taktik machbar, aber die richtig grossen bösen Kampfroboter sind einfach nicht normal! Flächenangriffe, für die sie den Gegner nicht mal sehn müssen...you serious? Gestern hab ich son schweres Kampfschiff geknackt. Konnte die Karte leider noch nicht fertig spielen, weil ich irgend nen Weg finden muss, an diesem bescheuerten Kampfroboter vorbeizukommen, der hinter drei Türen verschanzt ist, aber sobald man die erste Tür öffnet, nen Mörserangriff startet, weil man von einem ANDEREN Alien gesehen wird...ich öffne also die Tür, ein Mini-Alien sieht mich, also kommt sofort der Mörserangriff vom Kampfroboter, der nicht mal annähernd in meiner Nähe ist...tolle Sache...Und neu laden ist nicht, denn die Treffer werden ja nicht ausgewürfelt. Ein Treffer ist immer ein Treffer, egal wiviele hundert Mal man neu lädt. Da hilft nur: neu positionieren und hoffen, dass in der nächsten Runde der Treffer eben kein Treffer ist. Aber irgendwie fühlt sich das dann doch nach cheaten an...
- Andere Bugs: Nebst der nur teilweise implementierten Zufälligkeit gibts ab und zu noch lustige und weniger lustige Bugs. Zum Glück erst einmal passiert: Am Ende des Kampfeinsatzes fliegt mein Shuttle zurück zur Basis, aber abgesehn vom sich drehenden Globus, der auf meinem Bildschirm ist, passiert nix mehr. Ich musste das Spiel abschiessen und nen Spielstand VOR dem Kampfeinsatz laden, damits weiterging. Denn dieser Kampfeinsatz konnte nicht mehr beendet werden. Jedes Mal wenn ichs versuchte, kam der gleiche Absturz. Bug ist übrigens offenbar bekannt, gibt auf Youtube ein Video mit verschiedenen Einträgen dazu.
Ich vermute kein Bug, sondern ein "Feature" ist das Danebenschiessen. In den alten XCOM-Spielen konnten 2 Soldaten ein Bisschen versetzt ein paar Felder auseinander hintereinander stehen. Wenn das gegnerische Alien den vorderen Soldaten verfehlte ging der Schuss weiter (logisch weil Physik!) und traf den hinteren Soldaten. Insofern war es wichtig, die Soldaten auseinander zu stellen. Umgekehrt war das aber auch gut! Schoss man auf ne Alien-Traube, konnte man auch danebenschiessen und ein anderes Alien treffen als das geplante. Tolle Sache! Doch heute gibts das nicht mehr. Ein Schuss, der daneben geht, geht IMMER daneben, er kann gar kein anderes Ziel mehr treffen. Schade, echt schade! Bis zum späteren Ende des Spiels schossen nämlich die Aliens bei mir nie mit Granaten, insofern wars immer egal, wie nahe meine Soldaten zusammenstanden...
- Türen: Mal im Ernst: Warum kann man ne Tür öffnen, wenn man seitlich davon steht, aber nicht wenn man direkt vorne dran steht? Oder wenn man zwar seitlich davon steht, aber ein anderer Soldat noch vorne dran steht? Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Tür nach vorne aufgehn würde, das sind alles immer Schiebetüren...und warum kann man manchmal durch ne Tür durchschauen, die geschlossen ist? Und warum öffnet manchmal der Soldat ne Tür, die ein anderer Soldat bereits geöffnet hat? Türen sind mir echt ein Mysterium in dem Spiel...aber sie sorgen immer wieder für amüsante Situationen. So sind bei mir beispielsweise schonmal drei Aliens nacheinander in meine Wachposten gelaufen, schön der Reihe nach und liessen sich auch alle nacheinander abschiessen. So muss das sein 
- Wachposten: Wie lange hatte ich auf anständige Wachposten gewartet? Die aus den früheren Teilen waren halbwegs ok, funktionierten aber nur im gegnerischen Spielzug. Die heutigen kann man auch im eignen Spielzug einsetzen, fantastisch! Nur leider sind die Leute manchmal echt doof. Da stürmen fünf Aliens auf Dich zu und was tust Du? Ja natürlich, Du ballerst auf das selbe Alien wie die anderen vier Teammitglieder von Dir auch...logisch...was sonst? *grummel*


Sooo, jetzt hab ich viel geschrieben und auf den ersten Blick klingt das so, als würden die negativen Punkte überwiegen, aber dem ist nicht so. Klar gibts noch Bugs und ein paar Dinge, die so richtig nerven können, aber mal im Ernst, das gabs in den alten Teilen auch und gerade durch diese seltsamen Trefferchancen werden zum Teil Taktiken möglich, bei denen man aus dem Staunen und dem Lachen kaum wieder rauskommt, weils irgendwie letztlich dann doch geklappt hat  Ich finde das Spiel absolut top, das Geld für die Vorbestellung wars mir allemal wert (und das ist bei mir extrem selten) und ich freue mich auf den Abspann und die nächste Schwierigkeitsstufe. XCOM: Enemy Unknown ist ein tolles Strategiespiel 


Edit: Restrukturiert.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Achja, hat einer die XCOM-Roboter schon ausprobiert? Mir waren die bisher zu teuer, aber angesichts der bösen Alien-Kampfroboter muss ich mir wohl überlegen, son Teil zukünftig mitzunehmen. Taugen die was?

@Lancegrim: Bezüglich Alien-Defensive hilfts manchmal, mit Deinen Leuten dort zu bleiben wo Du bist, mit einem Mann rundherum zu schleichen, sich kurz zeigen zu lassen und dann wieder zurückzugehn, dann positionieren sich die Aliens manchmal neu oder greifen an. Oder alternativ mit dem ganzen Trupp rundherum laufen und von hinten angreifen. Oder ein paar Handgranaten schmeissen, das hilft auch manchmal. Ohne Aliengranaten geh ich eh nimmer ausm Haus ^^ Und falls Du schon PSI-Soldaten hast, kannst auch versuchen ein Alien zu übernehmen, das ist dann oft Prio-1 Ziel der Gegner.


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Oktober 2012)

Hey, also von PSi Kräften hab ich noch nix gesehen. Ich bin im Moment beim Assault auf die Alien Base und hab irgendwie Angst das schon relativ am Ende ist.

Die Roboter hab ich ausprobiert, aber das normale SHIV ist zu schwach, das Alloy hat garkeine Waffe, und dient nur als fahrbare Deckung. Das Hover SHIV ist nett, weils sich eben sehr schnell bewegen kann, bzw weit. Aber auch hier die Bewaffnung viel zu schwach.

Meine rennen jetzt mit Plasmawaffen rum, da langen die normalen Waffen der SHIVs bei weitem nicht mehr.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Oktober 2012)

@Davatar: Schönes Review, kann ich so unterschreiben. Auch was die Bugs und "Features" angeht. Alle UFO- / XCOM-Teile haben imho so ihre Eigenheiten, wo man nicht weiß, ob man lachen oder weinen soll. 

Aber bei den schweren Alienpanzern bin ich noch nicht. Die Cyberdisks gehören inzwischen zwar zu den Standardardgegnern, aber wenn ich das so lese, graut's mir jetzt schon ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Lancegrim:
Was hilfreich ist, sind die Gebietsscanner der Sniper. Keine Ahnung, ob du die schon hast, aber damit kannst du einen guten taktischen Vorteil erlangen. Kombiniert mit einem Heavy, der bestenfalls noch ne Rakete in 'ne Alientraube schießen kann, bevor sie "aktiviert" werden, ist das richtig gut.

Immer so laufen, dass du mind. noch eine Aktion übrig hast, womit du den Feldposten aktivieren oder ggf. noch ne Granate schmeissen kannst.

Wenn du solche Rettungsaktionen hast, wie zB VIPs extrahieren oder Zivis retten, renne nie "blind" zu den Leuten. Lass dir Zeit. Bei den VIPs ist es so, dass sie in der Regel nur rumjammern, aber ihnen nix passiert, solange sie nicht aktiviert wurden. Und bei Terrorangriffen: Lieber 4-5 Zivis sterben lassen, als Situationen auszulösen, wo du Soldaten oder die Runde verlierst.

Ein wichtiger Punkt sind auch Savegames. Wenn du also in eine Situation gerätst, die für dich (zu sehr) zum Nachteil ist, lade nochmal neu, dass du sie möglicherweise in einen Vorteil für dich verwandeln kannst.



Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment beim Assault auf die Alien Base und hab irgendwie Angst das schon relativ am Ende ist.


Nein, keine Sorge.


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Oktober 2012)

Hmm ok es wirkt so als käme da nicht mehr viel irgendwie, ich hab nichtmal mehr was zum erforschen


----------



## dereineundderandere (16. Oktober 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Hmm ok es wirkt so als käme da nicht mehr viel irgendwie, ich hab nichtmal mehr was zum erforschen



Du musst die jetzt lebend fangen 

Ich hab's jetzt einmal durch auf klassisch und muss sagen seid langem
Ein Spiel  das auch sein 50 Euro werd ist 
Ps
Es gab keine blaster Bomben wie im original womit man um die Ecken 
Schießen konnte


----------



## Davatar (16. Oktober 2012)

Gestern Abend hab ich das Spiel auch beendet und den Endkampf fand ich absolut spitze. Vor allem wird auch erklärt, warum die Aliens uns eigentlich überhaupt angreifen. In den früheren Teilen kam da ja dann meist keine Erklärung, nur ein Abspann ^^

Meine beinahe unlösbare Situation mit diesem Kampfroboter konnt ich dann doch noch auf elegante Art lösen...naja...wenn man das elegant nennen kann ^^ Irgendwie hab ichs geschafft, ein Alien rauszulocken. Das hab ich dann per Gedankenkontrolle übernommen. Damit bin ich zum Kampfroboter hingesprintet, mit allen anderen Soldaten hinterher, liess den Roboter auf das Alien ballern und konnte es dann mit meiner Truppe ausschalten. Hat unzählige Versuche gebraucht, aber irgendwann hats dann doch geklappt. Dabei hab ich aber doch noch nen Bug entdeckt: Wenn ein übernommenes Alien stirbt erhalten alle Soldaten im Trupp nen Willensabzug, weil ein Truppenmitglied gestorben ist. Lächerlich x_x ... und übernommene Aliens kann man auch nicht erschiessen, nur mit Handgranaten in die Luft sprengen. Aber in dem Zug, in dem sie aus der Übernahme wieder rauskommen, haben sie First Shot, egal, wie man seine Soldaten stationiert. Das ist dann doch irgendwie recht ärgerlich.

Wie dem auch sei: beim nächsten Durchgang werd ich mich mal an Klassisch + Iron Man versuchen 

Edit:


dereineundderandere schrieb:


> Es gab keine blaster Bomben wie im original womit man um die Ecken
> Schießen konnte


Doch die gibts, das Ding heisst Atombombenwerfer oder so ähnlich und ist ein Ersatz für den Raketenwerfer des Heavy Soldier. Damit kannst Du um Ecken schiessen. Allerdings sind die Routen vorbestimmt (oder ich hab nicht rausfinden können, wie man Wegpunkte setzt). Das Teil macht auch ordentlich viel Schaden. Aber um das Teil zu erhalten muss man erst mal son schweres Kriegsschiff abschiessen und das kann man ja auch erst sehr spät im Spiel.

EditEdit:


Lancegrim schrieb:


> Hmm ok es wirkt so als käme da nicht mehr viel irgendwie, ich hab nichtmal mehr was zum erforschen


Manche Dinge kann man offenbar auch erst erforschen, wenn man bestimmte bereits erforschte Dinge mindestens einmal gebaut hat. Ist recht bescheuert, weil man ja nicht weiss, was man bauen muss und was nicht. Alleine bis ich verstanden hab, warum meine zum Maximum ausgebildeten PSI-Soldaten nicht in diese Maschine steigen können... Falls jemand schon soweit ist und das selbst auch nicht rausfindet, kann er sonst mal folgenden Spoiler lesen:


Spoiler



Du brauchst nen PSI-Soldaten auf der Maximalstufe, also PSI-Stufe 3, bzw. 3 PSI-Talente entwickelt: Hirnschlag, Verwirren und Gedankenkontrolle. Damit er in die Maschine steigen kann, muss man ihm die PSI-Rüstung überziehn, die seine PSI-Fähigkeiten verstärkt. Übrigens verstärkt die PSI-Rüstung nicht die Fähigkeiten selbst, sondern die Chance, dass die Fähigkeiten treffen, respektive verringert die Chance, daneben zu PSIen. Insofern ist die PSI-Rüstung leider nicht so gut, wie ich zuerst gehofft hatte. Der Hirnschlag bleibt immernoch bei 5 Schadenspunkten und die Verwirrung immernoch bei 2 Runden. Nur halt für die Gedankenkontrolle ists nett, aber das kann man auch ohne PSI-Rüstung, zumindest auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Lancegrim (16. Oktober 2012)

Joa ich hab jetzt mal die Basis angegriffen, und hab glaub ich 4 mal neugeladen weils nicht so lief wie ich wollte 

Is auch blöd wenn man nur einen Soldaten hat mit Arc Thrower...


Aber ich muss sagen es gibt schöne Situationen im Spiel. Von meiner A Mannschaft war einer auf der Krankenstation, also nen Frischling mit. 
Der frischling steht mit meinem Assault zusammen in ner Deckung, Elite Montur stürmt ran, killt den Frischling, der Assault kriegt Panik und knallt den Montur im Panikanfall weg, fand ich sau lustig


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Oktober 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Joa ich hab jetzt mal die Basis angegriffen, und hab glaub ich 4 mal neugeladen weils nicht so lief wie ich wollte
> 
> Is auch blöd wenn man nur einen Soldaten hat mit Arc Thrower...


Nur 4x? Ich glaub ich hab da mind. 25-30x neu geladen ... 

Am Ende wurde ständig der Soldat mit dem Arc übernommen - Oder ein anderer und der mit dem Arc wurde dann abgeschossen (weil er idealerweise auch nur noch 2 HP hatte ...). Dann hat sich das Alien irgendwann verzogen und ist HINTER meiner Truppe wieder aufgetaucht, was für ihn dumm und für mich gut war, weil er da so gut erreichbar war, dass ich ihn runterballern und betäuben konnte.

War eine der nervigsten Missionen bisher. Bis da hinter lief's ziemlich entspannt und dann das kleine Vieh mit seinen Psi-Kräften macht so'nen Stress ...


----------



## Davatar (17. Oktober 2012)

Also gestern hab ich mich mal kurz zwei Stunden hingesetzt und den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Klassisch" kombiniert mit "Iron-Man" angespielt, ohne das Tutorial. Die Einstiegsmission war noch easy, allerdings musste ich da schon ordentlich Handgranaten werfen. Recht schnell hab ich die Unterschiede zwischen den Schwierigkeitsstufen festgestellt:
- Die Länder werfen bei höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad weniger Geld pro Monat ab.
- Die Panik in den Ländern steigt bei höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad viel schneller an.
- In den Kämpfen hats bei höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad wesentlich mehr Gegner. Ein Vergleich hierzu: Auf selbem Spielfortschritt hat man auf ner normalen Karte am Anfang 2er-3er Gruppen, insgesamt vielleicht so 9 Aliens, recht gut über die Karte verteilt. Auf Klassisch sinds dann eigentlich immer 3er Gruppen, allerdings stehen die recht nahe beieinander, so dass man locker auch mal 9 Aliens aufs mal pullen kann. Das macht die Kämpfe natürlich deutlich schwerer, bringt aber letztlich dafür viel mehr Alien-Komponenten und Alien-Leichen, die man dann auf dem Schwarzmarkt verkaufen kann.
- Im Schwierigkeitsgrad "Normal" hat man von Anfang an eine Offiziersschule, ab Schwierigkeitsstufe "Klassisch" nicht mehr.

Inwifern sich Forschungs-, Werkstatt- und Giesserei-Dauer und -Preise in den Schwierigkeitsstufen unterscheiden, konnte ich noch nicht feststellen.

Mit dieser Erkenntnis realisierte ich sogleich, dass es beim Iron-Man-Modus essentiell wichtig ist, das Geld bis auf die letzte Münze perfekt einzuteilen. Da jeder Raum Unterhaltskosten mit sich bringt, man ja aber begrenzt Geld zur Verfügung hat, ists dann schon wichtig zu wissen, ob man jetzt ein Gebäude bereits in diesem Monat oder erst im nächsten baut. Das Problem dabei ist ja, dass jedes Gebäude auch ne bestimmte Bauzeit hat. Insofern hab ich das Spiel mal beendet, meinen alten Endspielstand geladen und mir gleich mal ne Gebäudeliste zusammengestellt, mit Bau- und Unterhaltskosten, sowie Anforderungen.
Die Gebäude sind aber noch nicht alles, die Startwahl auf der Karte scheint auch extreme Konsequenzen mit sich zu bringen. Nicht nur, dass man in Afrika und Südamerika viel weniger Geld erhält als im Rest der Welt, nein, man braucht auf gewissen Erdteilen auch wesentlich mehr Jäger im Verhältnis zum Output. So kann man beispielsweise anfangs mit 2 Jägern ganz Europa, also 4 sehr gut bezahlte Länder abdecken. Startet man aber in Südamerika, kann man mit 2 Jägern nur 2 schlecht bezahlte Länder abdecken. Alles in Allem ist daher, meiner Meinung nach, Südamerika die schlechteste Startwahl, Nordamerika, Afrika und Asien sind ok (Afrika wegen dem Geldbonus) und Europa ist die beste Startwahl. Da ich beim ersten Spieldurchgang schon Europa hatte, hab ich mich diesmal aber für Nordamerika entschieden.

Nachdem ich dann also von den zwei Stunden ne Stunde für alle möglichen und unmöglichen Berechnungen und Excel-Sheets verbracht hatte, spielte ich dann doch noch ein Bisschen weiter. Da ich ausgerechnet hatte, dass es sich noch nicht lohnt, das Geld für die Startgebäude auszugeben, weil ich dann ja Ende Monat Unterhalt bezahlen müsste, hab ich die mal weggelassen und nur 1x Medikit und 1x Satellit in Auftrag gegeben (ob das mit den Gebäuden dann wirklich ne gute Entscheidung war, wird sich noch zeigen). Dann gings ab in die erste Mission: Landangriff der Aliens.
Als ich um die erste Ecke bog, machte ich gleich mal 9 Aliens gleichzeitig auf mich aufmerksam. Das war gleichermassen ungewohnt wie beängstigend. Ne Stimme in meinem Kopf sagte mir etwa tausend Mal, dass ich im Iron-Mode spiele und jede Entscheidung wohlüberlegt sein muss. Insofern trat ich als erstes gleich mal den Rückzug, zurück um die erste Ecke   an und positionierte meine Soldaten für den Ansturm der Aliens. Als ich dem letzten Mann den Befehl für den Wachposten und ein letztes Stossgebet zum Himmel geben wollte, fiel mir auf, dass mittlerweile schon 2 Uhr morgens war. Irgendwie waren aus den 2 Stunden dann doch noch vier geworden -.-
Daher kann ich Euch leider noch nicht viel mehr schreiben. Aber ich befürchte, dass meine Soldaten drauf gehn werden ^^ Naja, mal schaun heute Abend.


----------



## Lancegrim (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab Glück gehabt mit dem  Commander, hab für den nur 2 mal ´neu laden müssen.

Beim ersten mal wusste ich ja net was der macht, angeschlichen von oben mit meinem Sniper und nem Assault, den entdeckt, der übernimmt die Sniperin, der Assault daneben gerät in Panik und knallt meine zweitbeste Soldatin einfach weg. Nee das kann ja so nicht gehen.
Im zweiten Versuch dann wollte er nen Heavy übernehmen, das schlug aber fehlt, weil der scheinbar total in Deckung war. Hab alle Soldaten außerhalb der Sichtweite sich eingraben lassen und nur den Arc Kerl vorgeschickt. Den wollte er dann auch übernehmen, als die Meldung kam "Mind Control Failed" hab ich schon so bischen gejubelt  Dann wars auch schon rum.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Oktober 2012)

2x Mind Control fehlgeschlagen? Glückspilz!   Auf was für 'nem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielst du denn?


----------



## Lancegrim (17. Oktober 2012)

Auf Normal, mach ich immer bei neuen Spielen, später dann höhere Grade.


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2012)

Gestern hatt ich wieder zwei Stündchen Zeit, mich mit dem Iron Man - Modus auseinanderzusetzen. Dabei gabs zahlreiche neue Erkenntnisse und am Ende der zwei Stunden stellte ich dann fest, dass ich schon wieder eineinhalb Stunden für Theorycrafting verwendet hab, statt einfach mal zu spielen und auszuprobieren ^^ Wie dem auch sei: Die Mission mit den 9 gleichzeitig aufgedeckten Aliens erwies sich letztlich doch als einfacher als erwartet. Ok, ich musste einen Soldaten opfern, aber der war eh noch auf lvl 1 oder so. Meine Taktik war folgende: Zuerst mal weitläufig zurückziehn, dann verschanzen soweits geht, ein paar Runden warten und irgendwann kamen dann die ersten Aliens. Zwischendurch ging ich immer mal wieder mit dem Stürmer vor und wieder zurück. Die Fähigkeit, beim ersten Schuss eines Wachpostens standardmässig auszuweichen ist meiner Meinung nach die allerbeste Fähigkeit aller Soldaten im Spiel. Letztlich bliebs dann bei diesem einen Verlust, was so früh im Spiel eigentlich noch recht gut zu verkraften war, wie ich finde.

Was ich rausgefunden habe:
- Wenn man eine Wahlmission hat, sich also zwischen drei Ländern entscheiden muss, dann sollte man das Land auf dem Kontinent nehmen, auf dem die Panik generell am höchsten ist und nicht einfach nur in dem Land, das man auswählt. Denn die Panik der beiden Länder, die man nicht genommen hat, steigt eben leider nicht nur in diesen Ländern, sondern auf deren gesamten Kontinent an. Beispiel:
Ich könnte wählen zwischen Deutschland (Europa), China (Asien) und Ägypten (Afrika). Die aktuelle Panik in den Ländern sähe aktuell so aus:
Deutschland 3, China 1 und Ägypten 1
Ein Anfänger würde nun denken "Nehm ich natürlich Deutschland, damit dort die Panik runtergeht." Aber das ist so nicht zwangsläufig die beste Wahl. Wenn man nämlich nun die Kontinente als Ganzes betrachtet, sähe das so aus:
Deutschland 3, Frankreich 1, Russland 1, UK 1
China 1, Indien 4, Japan 4, Australien 4
Ägypten 1, Nigeria 1, Südafrika 1
In diesem Fall wäre es also das Klügste, China zu wählen. Denn obwohl China mit 1 viel niedriger in der Panikstufe ist, stehen die anderen asiatischen Länder kurz vor dem Kollaps. Daher müsste man sich in diesem Fall für ein asiatisches Land, sprich China entscheiden, damit die Panik auf dem asiatischen Kontinent nicht weiter ansteigt.

Mit dieser neuen Erkenntnis zeigt sich einmal mehr, dass es extrem wichtig ist, so schnell wie möglich auf jedem Kontinent nen Satelliten und Abfangjäger zu stationieren. Denn mit den normalen Panik-Missionen kann man die globale Panik nicht aufhalten, da die Panik stets auf 2 Kontinenten ansteigt, aber nur auf einem Kontinent oder in einem Land bei einer solchen Mission, sinkt. Daher braucht man Satelliten und Abfangjäger auf jedem Kontinent, damit man so früh wie möglich die feindlichen Alienschiffe ausschalten kann, was dann wiederum die Panik auf dem entsprechenden Kontinent verringert.

Mit guter Planung und Glück (sprich die erste Ratsmission gibt Geld, statt Wissenschaftlern oder Technikern) kann man bereits im zweiten oder dritten Monat auf Schwierigkeitsgrad "Klassisch" 5 Satelliten in der Erdumlaufbahn haben. Dazu muss man ein Bisschen rechnen, möglicherweise die Unterhaltskosten der Gebäude miteinbeziehen und nur das Nötigste bauen. Wichtig ist ausserdem, dass man die Satelliten-Zentren entsprechend nebeneinander baut, damit man nen Extraslot für nen Satelliten geschenkt bekommt.

Soweit mal meine Gedankengänge. Ob sich das alles später auszahlen wird, werd ich Euch dann sagen 


Achja, bei diesem Durchgang hab ich mich bei den Soldaten drauf geachtet, dass ich bei den Fähigkeiten jeweils die andere Fäühigkeit nehme, als die, die ich im ersten Spieldurchgang hatte, ausser bei den Fähigkeiten, die wirklich absolut müllig sind (wer bitteschön braucht schon Rauchgranaten? o_O). Dabei hab ich rausgefunden, dass gewisse "Must-Have-Fähigkeiten" gar nicht so sehr Must-Have sind, wie ich zuerst dachte. Beim ersten Spieldurchgang hatte ich beispielsweise beim Scharfschützen den Skill, bei dem man auch nach dem laufen noch schiessen kann. Der enorme Vorteil davon ist, dass man eben auch nach dem Laufen noch nen Wachposten mit dem Scharfschützengewehr erstellen kann. Damit ist das ganze Team und eben auch der Scharfschütze extrem agil, was einer offensiven Spielweise in die Hände spielt. Bei diesem Durchgang hab ich jetzt den anderen Skill genommen, bei dem der Scharfschütze bei positiver Line of Sight auch auf die Aliens schiessen kann, die er nicht sieht, dafür ein anderes Teammitglied. Damit musste ich meine Spielweise komplett umstellen und viel mehr in die Defensive gehn. Das hat natürlich den Vorteil, dass man einfacher über grosse Entfernungen "campen" kann, aber den Nachteil, dass der Scharfschütze extrem immobil ist und gute Positionen braucht, da er sonst einfach nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Ich war übrigens extrem erstaunt überall im Netz zu lesen, dass viele Leute diese Fähigkeit als Must-Have-Skill ansehen. Seh ich überhaupt nicht so. Mit der anderen Fähigkeit, also dem Schiessen nach dem Laufen, ist der Scharfschütze extrem viel flexibler. Aber wie dem auch sei, ich probiers jetzt mal aus.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ich rausgefunden habe:
> - Wenn man eine Wahlmission hat, sich also zwischen drei Ländern entscheiden muss, dann sollte man das Land auf dem Kontinent nehmen, auf dem die Panik generell am höchsten ist und nicht einfach nur in dem Land, das man auswählt. Denn die Panik der beiden Länder, die man nicht genommen hat, steigt eben leider nicht nur in diesen Ländern, sondern auf deren gesamten Kontinent an. Beispiel:
> Ich könnte wählen zwischen Deutschland (Europa), China (Asien) und Ägypten (Afrika). Die aktuelle Panik in den Ländern sähe aktuell so aus:
> Deutschland 3, China 1 und Ägypten 1
> ...


Interessanter Punkt und es macht auch Sinn. Hab ich so noch garnicht beachtet. Werd ich in Zukunft mit einplanen. 



Davatar schrieb:


> Mit guter Planung und Glück (sprich die erste Ratsmission gibt Geld, statt Wissenschaftlern oder Technikern) kann man bereits im zweiten oder dritten Monat auf Schwierigkeitsgrad "Klassisch" 5 Satelliten in der Erdumlaufbahn haben. Dazu muss man ein Bisschen rechnen, möglicherweise die Unterhaltskosten der Gebäude miteinbeziehen und nur das Nötigste bauen. Wichtig ist ausserdem, dass man die Satelliten-Zentren entsprechend nebeneinander baut, damit man nen Extraslot für nen Satelliten geschenkt bekommt.


Viele Satelliten sind gut, ja. Aber wenn du die am Anfang zu schnell raushaust, fehlt dir wahrscheinlich die Kohle an anderen Stellen. Zum Beispiel bei meinem 2. Spiel jetzt (kein Iron-Man ) hab ich mein ganzes Anfangsgeld erstmal in Satelliten gesteckt, dann brauchste natürlich noch die Kontrollzentren, genug Ingenieure, Kraftwerk(e) ... Kostet alles Geld. Und wenn du dann keine Kohle mehr hast, um Ausrüstung zu bauen oder Abfangjäger zu kaufen, ist das natürlich auch nicht so das Beste.



Davatar schrieb:


> Achja, bei diesem Durchgang hab ich mich bei den Soldaten drauf geachtet, dass ich bei den Fähigkeiten jeweils die andere Fäühigkeit nehme, als die, die ich im ersten Spieldurchgang hatte, ausser bei den Fähigkeiten, die wirklich absolut müllig sind (wer bitteschön braucht schon Rauchgranaten? o_O).


Ja, mache ich bei dem Spiel jetzt auch. Vorallem nach dem Rat von 'nem Freund, doch den Heavys den Anti-Robot-Skill mitzugeben, weil das gegen die üblen schweren Bots gg Ende ziemlich nützlich sein soll, 15-17 Schaden ohne Krit.

Hab bei meinem Sniper aber auch im ersten Spiel den Präzisionsschuss-Vorteil genommen. Zusammen mit dem "Doppelte Portion"-Skill geht so'n Sniper richtig gut ab, wenn die Karte stimmt und du ggf noch n Höhenvorteil mitnehmen kannst.


----------

